# hwpstate_intel issue seems to be fixed



## quakerdoomer (Nov 24, 2022)

The bug affecting Intel CPUS (especially Thinkpads) which have Intel Speed Shift Technology /  HWP (Hardware p-state) / Hardware Controlled Performance but had to use `hint.hwpstate_intel.0.disabled=1` before booting,  seems to been fixed. I just tried FreeBSD 14 CURRENT and it booted up just fine.

Earlier one colnd not even reach the installer without disabling hwpstate.
How much would this improve the performance? Maybe the battery would last a bit longer. Not sure, but atleast we can run the installer without any hitch for now.









						Search results for query: hint.hwpstate_intel.0.disabled=1
					






					forums.freebsd.org
				






			Intel® Speed Shift Technology  - 009 - ID:655258 | 12th  Generation Intel®  Core™ Processors
		








						253288 – hwpstate_intel: modern ThinkPads wedge under any kind of load or during boot
					






					bugs.freebsd.org


----------

